# Probably a stupid question about the Supreme



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Do you have to decorate your pen?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think it is compulsory but there is a yearly competition for the best 'dressed' pen and each year there is a different theme. There is always a little unhappiness though from people as they seem to start judging the pens before people have been given chance to set them up and so it is not really that fair.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Decorated pens sound like a huge stress to me


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Decorated pens sound like a huge stress to me


Me too! I have decorated pens before when I showed the boys. I did an F1 theme once with curtains made from checkered flag fabric!!

The theme for this year is Diamonds are forever and it's not inspiring me!  and I'll be 7 months pregnant when we go and could do without the hastle....

But...

If everybody else does it, I'll feel daft being the one with the plain pen...


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

you dont have to decorate the pen.. just chuck some curtains up..


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooooo! Are you going then?

You don't have to decorate it. Lots of people just put some drapes up and leave it at that. Decorating is a humungus stress. I'm only considering it as I'm showing only 1 this year, so it won't be as bad as last year when I had 2!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, we're planning on going! 

I used to make my own drapes, so I am capeable, but I now don't have a sewing machine. I've been looking at the sites where you can buy them (drapes), but I think OH would have a dicky fit if I spent that much money on decoration for the cat pen...

What do the rest of you do?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we are just putting drapes up... not bothering with the decorating this year.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Me too, drapes not decorating. I quite fancied a bit of bling but spent a fortune on drapes last year and really want to use them again.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I might have sorted my sewing machine problem  There is a small sewing shop in my town that lets you hire machines by the hour. I will buy my fabric, cut it to shape and tack in place. Then I just need to sew the hems and its done 

Now decisions, decisions.... would Darcy suit baby pink or rich purple satin??


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

purple....:thumbup:

my wife is making ours this year.. we bought last year.. still got them.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow! thats fab  I think you might be right with the purple- as she is light coloured she will suit a darker colour :idea:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I noticed a pen with those curtains on Saturday, to be honest I thought it looks naff . 

I would rather look at the nice kitty than gaudy drapes


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I did one decorated pen last year but that was the first I had done for many years and we usually just use drapes that show off the cat to its best.


----------



## ellabella123 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi
I just love your drapes


----------



## juju169 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi I think M F Penning are doing all the pens this year, so they don't look too bad undecorated, unlike the silver/tin ones that look so cold, but I'd go for some really nice drapes


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm going to hire a machine and make some :thumbup: Might throw some diamonds about to try and follow the theme too..


----------



## ellabella123 (Aug 7, 2011)

Im soo excited, my 2 sets of drapes arrived yesterday and i just luv them.
I am going with theme for one set and the other i have had made with my cats prefix embroidered on front - looks lovely and i will use again and again, just ring changes wth accessories .
I am getting so excited now getting the drapes makes it all seem more real.
ellabella123


----------

